# dream shop/garage gear



## SJ_BIKER (May 18, 2014)

Just curious to know what sort of gear/equipment is desired in your shop/garage


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 18, 2014)

For me, it's good quality American made equipment. I've replaced most of my China made stuff with classic American, and that isn't easy to do if you want to buying new but have a limited budget. So I buy vintage! 

I still have a Chinese bench grinder and buffer that I want to replace, but  I did recently replace my Chinese bench vise with a vintage Wilton unit. I need to get a motor for my 1940's Delta floor stand drill-press, then I'm pretty well set!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 18, 2014)

Thats a great question. I would like to finish my paint booth first. Then I would like to get a larger blast cabinet, I cant fit a whole frame in the one I have. Also looking at a tig welder for some finer repairs and many more tools and equipment. Kind of a rule of thumb for me is if I have the cash and a excuse to buy a tool I do it.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 18, 2014)

+1 on the tig welder! Oh, and I need to swap my Chinese band-saw for an American unit.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 19, 2014)

I hear ya on the cheap Chinese crap but I guess a guy needs to start with somthing.


----------



## Iverider (May 21, 2014)

Could use a TIG welder, Henry James Frame building Jig, Mill, Lathe, 2 post lift, Spray booth, Blasting room and 20,000 square feet.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 21, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Could use a TIG welder, Henry James Frame building Jig, Mill, Lathe, 2 post lift, Spray booth, Blasting room and 20,000 square feet.




Now that sounds dreamy!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 26, 2014)

*this has it all*

I like how all the walls are used....especially the ladder


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 26, 2014)

*mountian bike world tips*

Mountain bike repair tips # 1

Choose a site or a dedicated spot where you can do your maintenance and repairs.

It is important when choosing a site that it is both well ventilated and well lit.

I happened to find some space in my shed with a nice window and then hooked up some fluorescent lights from the roof

Mountain Bike Repair Tips #2

Set up benches and shelves to store stuff and do some work on.

I had a look around the tip and found some old cupboards and a bit of timber to make my own benches. When installing benches make them about 900mm from the ground to be able to work comfortably at them (depending on your height of course)

Cupboards with lots of drawers are a great way to store all those bit and pieces which tend to accumulate in a workshop

Mountain Bike Repair Tips #3

Get ready for tools by setting up a pegboard or other tool holder on the wall. Another good substitute is some MDF or particle board. Whack some metal hooks (or nails) in it to hold your tools and your just about done.

Mountain Bike Repair Tips #4

Make it yours by hanging your favourite mountain bike posters or whatever you want. A comfortable workshop is a used workshop – and that’s the reason we are doing this right?

Mountain Bike Repair Tips #5

Kit your workshop with gear. Although there are some rare exceptions, when it comes to bike tools, a general rule is that you get what you pay for.

Poor quality tools can ruin your parts (or worse – injure yourself)… get the best you can afford. Quality tools will work consistently time after time and will last a lifetime.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 29, 2014)

*problem with people "borrowing" your tools?*

A bear or varmint trap will usually scare the suspects away.


----------



## bricycle (May 29, 2014)

stuff I use alot, or really need:
tappet wrench set
portable oxy/propane set
rotory vice
12V (lighter, and plenty powerful) drill/driver
buffer/grinder
pen light
adjustable wrench
Vice Grips (not pepops)
punch(drift) set
good lighting
Model T? Ford adjustable wrench( small, but will take on fork/crank nuts)
needle-nose pliers
awl/ice pick
dial caliper
tap and die set coarse and fine
thread chase set coarse and fine
pedal taps (thanks Scott)
stiff 1 1/2" gasket scraper/putty knife (craftsman best)
hack saw
....will probably add more but gotta have this stuff....


----------



## willswares1220 (May 29, 2014)

Bri, You forgot to mention the sledge hammer!! Ha Ha


----------



## bricycle (May 29, 2014)

willswares1220 said:


> Bri, You forgot to mention the sledge hammer!! Ha Ha




i DO USE MY HAND SLEDGE, BUT NOT TOO OFTEN....


----------

